# Anybody hunt with an older bow?



## duck-dawg (Jul 12, 2011)

I was given an older (maybe 90's) model Browing compound bow this past spring, and had considered taking up bow hunting with it. Off the top of my head, I can't remember any of the specifics about it, but I THINK it's a Browning Endurance. Does anyone hunt with an older bow, say mid-late 90's model?

The bow I have needs some work. The sights need to be replaced, and the string may need replacing at some point in the near future. I'm new to this (not hunting, but bow hunting), so I have only a vague idea of what I "need."

Any thoughts/tips/advice for someone with an older bow, looking to get into the sport? Some of these newer compound bows look like they've got more accessories/technology on them than my truck, so it's a little intimidating coming into it with a stripped down, late-model bow.


----------



## GADawg08 (Jul 12, 2011)

I hunted with a Browning Lightning, which i bought brand new in 2002 as a package deal from bass pro up until 2007 when i got a mathews switchback. Though that bow isnt quite as old as the one you are talking about, it was still a great bow in my opinion. Putting a new string on an older bow  is one of the best things to do if you are looking into fixin one up. Most of the strings today are "pre-stretched." You should see a noticeable difference in the speed of your bow. Also, string silencers and limb savers are a great addition to any bow, especially older ones.


----------



## J-son30223 (Jul 12, 2011)

i hunt with a 90's model Bear Whitetail II.  I had one in high school that I sold and then I ran up on another one a few years ago and thats what I hunt with.  My father n law has one also.

Yes it is old, but from 10-30 yards I can hit a space the size of a baseball most of the time...which is good enough for me.

It is also the hardest shooting bow too.  It was the only thing I could afford at the time.  And unless I can run up on a really sweet deal, I will be hunting with it a few more years.

It's an old bow but trust me, it will serve its purpose.


----------



## chadf (Jul 12, 2011)

I shoot and old mathews...........

Kills them dead !


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 12, 2011)

If its an endurance they made it in the late 90's maybe up to 2000.  I would take it to a archery shop to get it possibly re-strung, tuned,  buy a quality sight and rest.  then start shooting.


----------



## The Fever (Jul 12, 2011)

IF your accurate with it then of course it will work out....get ya a PSE one day tho ... lol


----------



## Heartstarter (Jul 12, 2011)

Its more about the ability of the Hunter than the equipment. If you shoot it well, thats really all that matters. Id be willing to bet its a great bow. I shot an old Ben Pearson bracket bow for 15 yrs untill it finally broke. If it hadnt Id still be using it today.


----------



## dgmeadows (Jul 12, 2011)

First off, let me say that I have compound bows ranging from the late 1990s to 2011 models, and a Bear recurve that may be older than me...

The only real differences in an older bow and newer ones are (a) price and (b) speed/efficiency.  Newer bows with "high tech" limbs and cams get more speed, and therefore power, out of their design.  Any bow from a decent manufacturer produced in the last 25 years (or more) can be set up and tuned to achieve good accuracy and will deliver more than enough power to kill a deer.  My first advice is to look it over thoroughly and make sure everything is there and in good working order.  I know Browning still had some wood core limbs in the late 80's to early 90's, which would be more subject to wear and tear than fiberglass or carbon limbs that became the rule in the later 1990's.  If you can find a decent shop in your area that will help you make sure the bow is in good condition and get it tuned, that would be a big plus.  Of course, most shops will want to sell you something new, but there are some good ones around the state with technicians that understand everyone doesn't have the cash for a new bow (or want to spend it for a bow if they do have the cash.)  You might also post up where you are located and see if someone on this board can help you look it over and get it set up.  I am in the Thomson/Augusta area.  

I just noticed your info in the right corner mentions Athens.  Archery Traditions used to be a pretty good shop, not sure if it still there or not.  I also read that Franklin's is getting back into archery, but I don't know who they might have running it.


----------



## albaraptor (Jul 12, 2011)

North Georgia Sports in Comer. He can make u a new string.


----------



## Hut2 (Jul 12, 2011)

My bow is pretty old too. The name is wore off so, I don't know what kind it is any longer. Suits me fine


----------



## benellisbe (Jul 13, 2011)

I have and still hunt with a 1987 oneida SE600 (Screaming Eagle).  I love that bow, but it has a very long ATA (not really ATA, but tip to tip on oneidas).  It shoots extremely well and I love hunting with it. As far as strings, check with reylamb on here.  He made a string for an older bow I had (03 Bear) that I gave to a buddy.


----------



## SwampMoss (Jul 13, 2011)

I have an 90's model Browning Mirage I think it is the name, anyway I just upgraded lastyear to a new PSE Omen.  I still shoot the browning and it does very well.  I have taken alot of game with it.  I have an old cross hair type sight with two cross hair pins.  I love the bow and take it hunting from time to time.  Take it to a shop and make sure the string and Limbs are ok.


----------



## hambone76 (Jul 13, 2011)

I shoot a Mathews MQ1 from the early 90's. I agree with Heartstarter, it is the ability of the hunter that makes the difference. I would have a pro shop check it out, get it tuned up,and replace what needs replacing. Today's new bows do have some pretty cool technology, but you are the most important piece of technology on that bow. Enjoy that bow and welcome to the family.


----------



## duck-dawg (Jul 13, 2011)

I appreciate all the comments...I'm sure it's not good for the bow, but I took it out of the closet yesterday and "dry fired" it. I was pretty surprised by how loud it was, and the amount of vibration it produced. Also, after doing a little more searching online, I think the bow is a PSE Mach Flite 4, or at least it's very similar.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 13, 2011)

duck-dawg said:


> I appreciate all the comments...I'm sure it's not good for the bow, but I took it out of the closet yesterday and "dry fired" it. I was pretty surprised by how loud it was, and the amount of vibration it produced. Also, after doing a little more searching online, I think the bow is a PSE Mach Flite 4, or at least it's very similar.



dry-fire  thats a NO_NO...definetely better have the limbs examined now


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Jul 13, 2011)

Darton Apache - 1996 vintage.  31.5 draw, pulling 72lbs ~270 fps.  Still deadly and very accurate out to 40.  I also picked up a Horton Vision XT 175 XBow this summer, i'll be hunting with that a lot too, it's dialed in to 70 yds+.


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Jul 13, 2011)

I haven't bow hunted in a long time, but I hope to this year if I can get some health issues resolved from a concussion I received.  If I do I will be hunting with a 1998 or 1999 model High Country Four Runner.  I bought it before the 1999 season and barely bow hunted that season and haven't bow hunted since so I have never shot a deer with it.  I'll also be using aluminum arrows since I still have aluminum arrows for it that are straight and true.  Whenever I no longer have enough good aluminum arrows to effectively practice and hunt with I'll switch to carbon but that will probably necessitate changing to a lighter broadhead and possibly a different rest, so I'm just going with the bow as it was outfitted in 1999 right now.


----------



## benellisbe (Jul 14, 2011)

duck-dawg said:


> I appreciate all the comments...I'm sure it's not good for the bow, but I took it out of the closet yesterday and "dry fired" it. I was pretty surprised by how loud it was, and the amount of vibration it produced. Also, after doing a little more searching online, I think the bow is a PSE Mach Flite 4, or at least it's very similar.



If you dry fired it, you must get the limbs examined. If that bow comes apart at full draw, all of that potential energy has to go somewhere and it could land you in the hospital. I had my Oneida break a cable at full draw and nearly lost an eye. Was my fault completely, didn't check it properly after storage, but the consequences could have been life changing.


----------



## dgmeadows (Jul 15, 2011)

*Ouch*



duck-dawg said:


> I appreciate all the comments...I'm sure it's not good for the bow, but I took it out of the closet yesterday and "dry fired" it. I was pretty surprised by how loud it was, and the amount of vibration it produced. Also, after doing a little more searching online, I think the bow is a PSE Mach Flite 4, or at least it's very similar.



ANY bow dry fired will be loud and generate lots of vibration, because there is no arrow to absorb all the energy.  I am sure you have probably been told this now, but you should NEVER dry fire any bow.

You should definitely get this thing checked out thoroughly before shooting it again.  If the dry-fire caused a hairline crack in the limbs, it could come apart on you later.


----------



## gregg (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a Proline from the early 1990's I haven't hunted with it for years, going to shoot it tomorrow and see if it stays together I used to shoot it very successfully in 3D tournaments back in Florida, it was a tack driver, love that bow but it is LOUD. My son has a newer Bowtech and that thing is amazing, wow, quiet, fast, accurate, makes mine look like a slug and sound like a grenade.


----------



## dtala (Jul 15, 2011)

I hunt every year with a 1969 Bear Take Down recurve, killed a deer most every year with it.

  troy


----------



## Rebel 3 (Jul 15, 2011)

I shoot an old mathews.  I think it is called a Q2.  I put a new string on it and it shoots good out to 40 yards.  I dont try to shoot farther, but I am sure it would.  At 30 yards I can put most of the arrows almost touching, which will work for me just as good as a new one.  It is fast enough and not real loud.  I have killed the only two I have shot at with it since I swapped bows.


----------



## FVR (Jul 15, 2011)

1967 Bear Kodiak Hunter, 58" and 65lbs shooting carbons.


----------



## dtala (Jul 15, 2011)

FVR said:


> 1967 Bear Kodiak Hunter, 58" and 65lbs shooting carbons.


----------



## Georgia71 (Jul 19, 2011)

*dtala*

I hope you have that pic in a frame! Love to see the younguns involved !


----------

